# Liability Insurance???



## RR painting (Mar 29, 2014)

I cannot find liability insurance to cover RRP work. Anyone check their insurance to see if they are covered. Lead work is excluded in most policies.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are covered for RRP, Merchants Insurance Group


----------



## Picky_Painter (May 12, 2015)

I can get RRP coverage... but it would take my $1,000 a year premium and push it over $5K


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

We are covered for lead with MSA group.


----------

